# Enter The Dragon (Nostalgic Build)!!! 56K Warning



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Enter The Dragon! A Nostalgic Build.*​
*First I want to thank a couple of great guys that have helped inspire and supply parts for this awesome build!!!

Neil_M from over at [H]ard Forums for supplying the awesome Antec SX1040 II SOHO enclosure! Thanks a ton Neil!!!!!!!

Next is our very on The_Mad_Shot for his awesome inspiration and supplying some very necessary hardware! Thanks a ton brother.*




*Now I want to take a moment and thank FrozenCPU and Koolance for some awesome hardware to help make this possible!*




With the above said, take a ride with me as we make this very awesome old nostalgic AMD S939 system come to life. 

First let me put an image up of the majority of manufactures that have also made such a build possible!





Sadly three of the above manufactures are no longer in business! BFG, an Nvidia partner, DFI, a great motherboard manufacture, and Danger Den, a great liquid cooling and case manufacture have all folded up their businesses. Very sad as these three were some awesome companies.




Well I know everyone is just dying to see some pictures and have me shut up! LOLOL

Well lets get too it!


*First up is the Awesome Antec SX1040 II SOHO enclosure!



















Next the heart of the build! The awesome DFI Lanparty NF4 SLi-DR motherboard! this also includes the killer AMD Opteron 175 Denmark! The awesome Opteron 175 will be cooled by a Swiftech Apogee XT Rev 2!









Now on board this awesome motherboard is a couple of black PCB Nvidia 8800GTX's dressed in BFG Danger Den full coverage water blocks!!!









Now I want to thank the awesome folks at FrozenCPU for supplying me with the needed Monsoon rotary adapters, Monsoon compression fittings, Primochill UV Anti-Kink Coils, and the industrial Neoprene tubing!!









Now I'll bet your wondering what the heck I am actually cooling all these liquid parts with! None other than an awesome Koolance EX2-1055 liquid cooling system!! 














Okay, here is some more of the parts that have recently arrived.

First I want to thank our own The_Mad_Shot for supplying these awesome ram sticks!!!









Next is the awesome Koolance Quick couplers. 









And finally the Seasonic M12D 750 watt modular power supply. 









Well for now, that pretty much does it. I will be editing this to add the memory, power supply, hard drive, and optical drive soon. the following post is going to be reserved for the actual build, so be sure to stay tuned!!!

Thanks for riding along with me on this old nostalgic adventure!!!*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2013)

*THE BUILD​*
*Okay, now I know this is what all of you have been waiting for! On to the build finally....With a snag or two LOL. 




First was installing the Monsoon compression fittings on the CPU block and video card blocks.



















Next was getting the CPU block on the motherboard and installing the motherboard in the Antec case.









Next was installing the video cards.......This is where the issue starts! As you can see in the first picture the dang 45 degree fitting is not going to work on the bottom card! 

Long story short I had to swap out one of the fittings on the Koolance cooling unit as it had 90 degree fittings. 









After getting the video cards installed it was time to put the bracket with the pass through fittings in. 









Well that's it so far. I may have time to start running the tubing today.*


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 20, 2013)

Dang I remember my DFI Lan Party rig -  Opteron 170 @ 2.8ghz air (faster than the 2.6ghz FX60) with a Thermaltake Big Typhoon, pencil modd'ed for SLI with 2x 7800GT's in SLI, 74gb Velociraptor, and black Thermaltake Shark aluminum full tower!  That was Da Bomb when AMD was kicking Pentium D ass before the Conroe revolution...


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice!!!  sub'd

Is it finished yet?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Dang I remember my DFI Lan Party rig -  Opteron 170 @ 2.8ghz air (faster than the 2.6ghz FX60) with a Thermaltake Big Typhoon, pencil modd'ed for SLI with 2x 7800GT's in SLI, 74gb Velociraptor, and black Thermaltake Shark aluminum full tower!  That was Da Bomb when AMD was kicking Pentium D ass before the Conroe revolution...



 yep had a DFI board that I also had the pencil mode to make it into a full SLi board!!! Your right man, them were the days!!!!!!!!



Norton said:


> Nice!!!  sub'd
> 
> Is it finished yet?




 Whew, almost............Oh wait, I am still waiting on a dang cooler mount and ram from our pal The_Mad_Shot! Waiting......Waiting.....Waiting.


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> yep had a DFI board that I also had the pencil mode to make it into a full SLi board!!! Your right man, them were the days!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL you should see it any day man. Usps seems to be slow this time of year. LOL Also there are a couple Thermaltake  coolers that will work great on the chipset of that DFI board. 


BTW this is going to be a sweet build. Mine and yours should be very close in performance.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> BTW this is going to be a sweet build. Mine and yours should be very close in performance.



I'll bet my video cards run cooler........


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2013)

In for the sub.

Is that a 170 or a 175?  Both are listed in the post.


----------



## Frick (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought I recognized the case. Here it was known as the Chieftec Dragon DX-01BD. Antec named cases didn't appear until quite a bit later iirc.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm expecting a red case. That is what the word Dragon conjures up. The colour red. Make it so!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 21, 2013)

Subbed...

and looking forward to it as well...don't scrimp on pictures!

Best,

LC


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice! I can't wait to see it come to life.  subbed!


----------



## Frick (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm expecting a red case. That is what the word Dragon conjures up. The colour red. Make it so!



Black for me. I've played to much Heroes of might and magic.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> In for the sub.
> 
> Is that a 170 or a 175?  Both are listed in the post.



 Thanks for catching that T! It is the 175. I corrected that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I'll bet my video cards run cooler........



That and your Exos has a bigger rad then my Koolance case has.  you should get some great temps with that.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 21, 2013)

Socket 939 systems give me a special feeling. They are still awesome and capable.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 21, 2013)

/sub


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 21, 2013)

subbing


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks for catching that T! It is the 175. I corrected that.



It's been a long time, but I believe I had a 180 for the higher multi


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2013)

that is a nice board from DFI
too bad some of them gone...

anyway its gonna be an interesting project


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea dfi LAN party boards are the shit! I miss my micro atx p45-t2rs  540fsb! With a q8200 at 3.8ghz Fastest micro atx 775 board money could buy.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay, updated the product post with some other items that have recently arrived. 

Also edited the second post with the start of the build!!!


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sub'd , looking great so far


----------



## TB13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any updates? I have been messing around with some 939 hardware and I am interested to see if you can get full usage out of those 8800GTX's. 

Awesome build BTW!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2013)

TB13 said:


> Any updates? I have been messing around with some 939 hardware and I am interested to see if you can get full usage out of those 8800GTX's.
> 
> Awesome build BTW!



had to put this on the back burner for a bit. Should be getting back to this awesome build this weekend!


----------



## RADCOM (Jul 10, 2014)

Any update?  I have most of the parts you've used here on my shelf...now you've got me thinking ;-)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes buddy where are you at with this build and is there anything else you need to finish it before I send out the package to you this weekend?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 11, 2014)

RADCOM said:


> Any update?  I have most of the parts you've used here on my shelf...now you've got me thinking ;-)





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes buddy where are you at with this build and is there anything else you need to finish it before I send out the package to you this weekend?



Actually I think I am covered for this build. Just been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lazy on this. 

And I need to edit the original post. I actually got rid of the first motherboard as I scored a DFI UT NF4 SLi-DR Expert with another pair of G.Skill DDR4000 1 gigs and a 4200+ all for the cost of shipping. Scored that a few months ago. 

Only thing I wish I had was a better CPU for it.


----------

